# A few pics from my line so far



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Been catching a few fox, and coyotes, and allot of beaver. I took the hounds out and got some raccoons to (sorry no pics of the raccoons) and I don't usually take pics of the beavers either, cameras and water don't do to well together. hahaha Hope everyone elses season is going good


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, you've had good luck so far !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

AWESOME, man!!! Keep em coming! I am jealous...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great batch of fur.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Everyone's trapping pics are making me want to learn to trap. Very good work!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heck of a start for the year except for that black and white kitty cat..... :rolleyes2:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice catches--- looks like that ditch bank is a hot spot. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics! keep it up.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

AWESOME Pics and great job so far this year! I am very jealous. Keep those Pics coming... I need to vicariously through other trappers pictures and stories this year!


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch, but why were you so far back when you took the pic of that black and white cat? Lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Boy that does bring back memories for sure. looks like you year is off to a great start, I never caught a spare tire with a rack like that!!!! what kinda set was it?

Good Luck for the rest of the year and keep sharing pictures of your success!


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice Fur.....really nice set of horns also!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some nice catches, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## K Striker (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice pics. Makes me miss trapping in Idaho. I just moved from East Idaho to Colorado. What part of Idaho you in? I'm curious because my family quit trapping fox up there due to the mange disease that came through and slottered them. I sure miss trapping them and hunting them was a blast to.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the trapping, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, and no that fox wasn't a color phase, she was just wet and muddy from a storm that night. The antlers are from the deer I got this year. here's a couple pictures of him.


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey Striker, I live a couple of hours north of Boise, Never had a problem with the mange on the fox or coyotes around here. (Knock on wood)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... great pics..


----------



## K Striker (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice deer to. Keep up the good work and for those who don't trap, it can be a lot of work. :hot: But it's pretty fun.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I could post some pics of my sets but its been nothing but possums and a skunk! tons of yotes and fox but cant catch one to save my life!!!


----------

